
GraphiQL.io: test/learn GraphQL using generated data - traviswebb
https://graphiql.io
======
traviswebb
Uses GraphiQL
([https://github.com/graphql/graphiql](https://github.com/graphql/graphiql))
and faker.js
([https://github.com/marak/Faker.js/](https://github.com/marak/Faker.js/)) to
auto-generate documentation and data.

Source code is here:
[https://github.com/langateam/graphiql.io](https://github.com/langateam/graphiql.io)

